# Deep Tracks - The Beatles - "Rubber Soul"



## Guest (Aug 23, 2018)

View attachment 107000


Please *choose up to eight selections* for this particular poll.

On all polls created if you click on the number of votes following the song title the username of all voters and their chosen selections will appear.

The tunes themselves will be found below the poll itself as links rather than as embedded videos due to bandwidth issues for those who wish to reacquaint themselves with a tune that may have receded a bit too far into the past to be remembered with the clarity that came when they were first released...

Next up is - The Beatles - "Rubber Soul"

""Rubber Soul" is the sixth studio album by The Beatles. It was released on 3 December 1965 in the United Kingdom, on EMI's Parlophone label. The original North American version of the album was altered by Capitol Records to include a different selection of tracks.

Often referred to as a folk rock album, "Rubber Soul" incorporates a mix of pop, soul and folk musical styles. The title derives from the colloquialism "plastic soul", which referred to soul music played by English instead of African-American musicians.

After the British version of A Hard Day's Night, it was the second Beatles LP to contain only original material. For the first time in their career, the band were able to record the album over a continuous period, uninterrupted by touring commitments. The songs demonstrate the Beatles' increasing maturity as lyricists and, in their incorporation of brighter guitar tones and new instrumentation such as harmonium, sitar and fuzz bass, the group striving for more expressive sounds and arrangements for their music.

The project marked a progression in the band's treatment of the album format as an artistic platform, an approach they continued to develop with Revolver and Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band. The North American version of Rubber Soul contained ten of the fourteen new songs, supplemented by two tracks withheld from the band's Help! album. The four songs omitted by Capitol, including the February 1966 single "Nowhere Man", later appeared on the June 1966 North American-only release "Yesterday and Today".

"Rubber Soul" was highly influential on the Beatles' peers, leading to a widespread focus away from singles and onto creating albums of consistently high-quality songs. It has been recognized by music critics as an album that opened up the possibilities of pop music in terms of lyrical and musical scope, and as a key work in the creation of styles such as psychedelia and progressive rock. Among its many appearances on critics' best-album lists, Rolling Stone ranked it fifth on the magazine's 2012 list "The 500 Greatest Albums of All Time".

John Lennon recalled that Rubber Soul was the first album on which the Beatles were in complete creative control, with enough studio time to develop and refine new sound ideas.

George Harrison said that "Rubber Soul" was his favourite Beatles album, adding: "we certainly knew we were making a good album. We did spend more time on it and tried new things. But the most important thing about it was that we were suddenly hearing sounds that we weren't able to hear before."

Ringo Starr described it as "the departure record" and said that the music was informed by the band members "expanding in all areas of our lives, opening up to a lot of different attitudes".

The album title was intended as a pun combining the falseness intrinsic to pop music and rubber-soled shoes. Lennon said the title was McCartney's idea and referred to "English soul". McCartney recalled that he conceived the title after overhearing an American musician describing Mick Jagger's singing style as "plastic soul".

"Rubber Soul" was the group's first album not to feature their name on the cover, an omission that reflected the level of control they had over their releases and the extent of their international fame.

"Rubber Soul" is frequently cited by commentators as the first of the Beatles' "classic" albums.

In 2012, Rolling Stone again placed Rubber Soul at number 5 on the magazine's revised list of the "500 Greatest Albums of All Time". It also appeared in the same publication's 2014 list of the "40 Most Groundbreaking Albums of All Time", where the editors concluded: "You can say this represents 'maturity,' call it 'art' or credit it for moving rock away from singles to album-length statements - but regardless Rubber Soul accelerated popular music's creative arms race, driving competitors like the Stones, the Beach Boys and Dylan to dismantle expectations and create new ones."

In 2000, "Rubber Soul" was inducted into the Grammy Hall of Fame, an award bestowed by the American Recording Academy "to honor recordings of lasting qualitative or historical significance that are at least 25 years old"."

Source: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rubber_Soul

Your commentary on any and every aspect of the album and especially any memories reawakened as a result of the poll is welcomed.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2018)

"Drive My Car" -






"Norwegian Wood (This Bird Has Flown)" -






"You Won't See Me" -






"Nowhere Man" -






"Think For Yourself" -






"The Word" -






"Michelle" -






"What Goes On" -






"Girl" -






"I'm Looking Through You" -






"In My Life" -






"Wait" -






"If I Needed Someone" -






"Run For Your Life" -


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Very few "deep tracks" on Rubber Soul. I've heard most of them on the radio. It's obviously a great album.


----------



## Barbebleu (May 17, 2015)

Brilliant album. Probably the start of the new direction in which they were heading.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2018)

Beatles and Kinks fans may be interested in the names in *bold* in this thread...

Turn It Up! - The Lovin' Spoonful


----------

